# SGA baby... at term... I know it is a prem site but just wondered anyone had same?



## pisces

Hi
I just wondered if anyone on this site has had a SGA (small for gestational age) baby at term, or even just experience of quite late gestation SGA baby?
My sister just had a little lad at 39 weeks (induced) who was only 4 lbs 7 oz (2000g), and is following the -3 to -2 centile he was born on. He was symmetrical, so head, abdomen, length and weight all on this centile.
We don't know why he was born SGA, as yet the Dr's have even to admit it to my sister or do any investigations... !!
He is now 7 weeks and breastfeeding OK - putting on 6-7oz week, with a fair amount of regurg, feeding 3 hourly. His head has moved up a centile and almost on the 0.4 one now which we are all taking as a good thing : ).
Exhausting with the frequency of breast feeding but my sister is doing amazingly well - she lets him go 4 hourly overnight now: ))
We are obviously all a bit concerned, especially since he was 'term' and so the HV, Paeds etc seem determined to class him as a normal term baby, but he was really undernourished when born and definitely has had IUGR (intra uterine growth restriction).

We have had to fight to get his length measured (even though this is recommended by new WHO growth charts (we have sourced the new low birthweight WHO chart for him, brilliant as we can now 'see' growth of his head, which otherwise wouldn't have - sourced from Harlow Healthcare if anyone else interested..). The Child Growth Foundation also provides a measurement chart which lists length measurement as being required for best any small babies (apparently however my sister has been told that due to new local guidelines Buckinghamshire 'doesn't do' lengths anymore (!)- so he had none done at birth either : (.
We have also had to fight for him to receive iron supplements - even though they are recommended by WHO for his birth weight even though born at term.
It seems a very poorly managed area within the NHS this category of baby.

He has a lot in common with later prem babies, obviously he is not in the category of a lot of your very early babies, but he has same problems with nutritional micro nutrient deficiencies etc as babies born similar weights, when weight appropriate for gestational age due to lack of chance to stock up adequately in the third trimester- but these do not seem to be recognised although the research is out there, as he missed NICU by a whisper.

We would as a family really appreciate hearing from anyone else who has experienced a similar situation.
We absolutely adore the little man, and he is proving a tough little cookie even though he has had a bit of a rough start to life.
Suddenly we understand a whole lot more about 'small' babies... EVERYONE should know more, it is an education and a half. I am only surprised as a Mum myself that I had so little knowledge before..

Much love to all, we are all in the same situation one way or another x x


----------



## lozzy21

I had the opposite problem, my daugter was born very large for her gestational age and nothing has been looked into.

His weight gain is fantastic, way more than my little chub ever put on.


----------



## Fiestagal

My son was born at 34+6 weighing 2lb 11 1/2 oz (1.24kg), he was noticed on his ultrasound scans that he had IUGR. He breastfed well from 3 days after initial ng tubes. He is under a paediatrician, when his growth didn't catch up on the charts he was referred for genetic tests. I would imagine that they will watch for signs of catch-up first. There is a boy in my daughters class who was 4lb something at full term and now you wouldn't know he was that small born, although not the tallest in the class neither is he the smallest.

Connor did have a missing portion on one of his chromosomes that effects growth, but this is very rare, in fact they hadn't come across this microdeletion before but when we were tested they found H has the same missing bit although H (5lb 7oz at full term) didn't have the growth issues that Connor is experiencing. We are also under a dietician, he is prescribed a high calorie formula and we have to fortify foods with fats, creams etc. We didn't see a dietician though until he was 1 year of age. He is around 16lb 5oz now at 21 months.

All other aspects of his development are fine, he was late to sit up on his own but is now walking fine and we have no concerns apart from delayed speech (we have point and shout for something instead of words) but I am confident that will come in time. 

Connor was prescribed iron and multi vit supplements from the neonatal unit as although he wasn't very prem he merited them on low bosyweight.


----------



## pisces

Thankyou for your replies, it is really heartening to hear from others. 

You really do see the range of babies reading these forums, from the big to the small : ) What I love though is you feel the love shining through whatever which has to be the most important factor ever.

Really interesting to hear about your son also born SGA. I think if my sister's baby had made NICU he would have received iron and vits, as it is we are a bit late but not TOO late, so will factor them in from now : ) 
We are considering getting a review privately from Dr Stanhope, recommended on forums at the Child Growth Foundation, if the Paed team don't pick up a bit of pace soon. Just really for reassurance we are doing all the right things for him if nothing else. He works privately only now, from the Portland Hospital, and is a world leader in some of these IUGR cases.

It is so lovely to hear from others, I am just back from some intensive cuddling sessions today - gosh but he is as light as a feather after my 15 month old and I just marvel at how resilient they really are : ))

Thanks again : ) x x


----------



## Jemma_x

My son was born at 37 weeks weighing 4lb 8oz. He was diagnosed with IUGR while in the womb. He spent a couple of days in scbu with feeding problems and was sent home on iron and a pead appointment when he was 4 weeks old. His growth has never been brilliant sometimes he gains abit, sometimes he loses abit but overall apart from his food allergies he is a perfectly healthy and happy toddler. At 23 months he weighs 20lb 1oz.


----------



## minties

There is 1kg between what my 6 month old weighs, and what my 17 month old cousin weighs. My son is 7.5kg.

My cousin was born the day after his due date and just managed to scrape in at 5 pounds. My son was 6 days late and was 7lbs 4oz.

My wee cousin is doing fantastically though! He's running about, knows a lot of baby sign language and can say about 12 words, he's very bright and energetic.

Myself and my brother were also born full term and both only weighed approx 5lbs.


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey my little boy was born at 39wks also 4lb 7oz, found out that he was SGA IUGR at around 36wks he was induced at 39wks but had an ecs at heart rate dropped he didn't go to nicu but was in transitional care for 6days he was bf for 3 days and topped up with Nutriprem 2 then moved on to that full time at 6months was switched to SMA high energy formula and soon is to move on to another once he hits 8kg at 20months he weighs 17lb 3oz (7.84kg) is running around signing a talking so has hit his milestones early sometimes. But can't put weight on well he is under the care of a dietitian but is improving loads with eating. But he hasn't had any iron supplements


----------



## pisces

Thanks so much for your stories - really brilliant to hear from you. It is very reassuring it really is. And your babies are all absolutely ADORABLE : )))) 
My son is ginger too so i absolutely love the gorgeous photo Jemma_x of your son, I def have a soft spot for the red of heads in particular now : ))
The message coming across loud and clear is happy kids, whatever the weight. That means a lot and is great to see.
Feel much happier already.. thankyou SO much x x


----------



## vermeil

oh hello and welcome! :flower:

Not quite the same turn of events but my son was a severe case of IUGR. It was diagnosed at 24 weeks, I was hospitalized at 25 to finally have a c section at 27 since he hadn`t gained weight in over 4 weeks and was now 2% in size (the term severe starts applying under the third percentile, not sure why but that peeved me off at the time, I wanted him to be 3% just so I wouldn`t hear that awful word =p ) He was born at 570grams (1lb4oz), the weight of a 23 weeker. Cause was probably the placenta not forming properly since I suffered from high blood pressure before the pregnancy.

Fast forward long months of hardships, horrors and countless complications and he`s now a thriving one year old. He`s now THIRD percentile, almost actually TOUCHING the lowest line of growth chart woo woo! :happydance:

I don`t know how much reading you`ve done on IUGR - I read everything I could get my hands on. If I may resume in the majority of cases these babies grow up perfectly fine - no physical or intellectual long term effects. They`re just the small guy/gal in class the first few years, then they catch up. My son should be caught up by age 6-7.

edit - OH! almost forgot - he has reddish hair too, just like mom. You know what they say about these feisty red-heads. Must help somehow ;)


----------

